# Need help! Compositions of Claude Debussy and Arnold Schoenberg



## watyatink (Jun 22, 2007)

need help... do you have composed songs of claude debussy(etudes, estampes) and arnold schoenberg(concertos for violin and piano, five pieces for orchestra, three piano pieces, pierrot lunaire, gurrielder, jacobs ladder)???


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Watyatink,

For Claude Debussy: Here's a link (click here) for public domain compositions.

For Arnold Schoenberg: The same site (click here) has selections again, in public domain. Appeard that there are several of the pieces you are seekind.

Hope this helps your quest.


----------

